# Miss Bella got a new haircut! :)



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Since it gets so hot here in the summer I decided to TRY and give Bella a haircut... Personally I think she looks ADORABLE! but Im just a LITTLe biased!!  

The haircut itself is a little choppy but not too bad for my first time :blush:

Sorry for the bad pics they were taken from my cell...I am hoping to get some better pics of both girls next weekend...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well I personally thinks she looks ADORABLE!!! I love the second pic where she is smiling, sooo cute!!! You did a great job. Did you use clippers or scissors?

Oh and I had forgotten how much neck she has! Hope I get that neck with her half siblings.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie approves!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Well I personally thinks she looks ADORABLE!!! I love the second pic where she is smiling, sooo cute!!! You did a great job. Did you use clippers or scissors?
> 
> Oh and I had forgotten how much neck she has! Hope I get that neck with her half siblings.


Thanks Stacy!  the second pic is my FAV too!!! Her little face and that smile are just too cute and gets her out of trouble!!! 

I used the clippers on her body and scissors on her legs... I started scissoring the body but wasnt really likeing how it was turning out!! Its so much harder cutting her hair compared to Mia's!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ACK! She's PRECIOUS! <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like she has that wonderfully straight hair that maltese are suppose to have, but makes trimming so much more difficult! Good for you for taking the plunge yourself. She is a little beauty and she is blessed to have such a thoughtful mom who cares so much about her! Yay YOU!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> It looks like she has that wonderfully straight hair that maltese are suppose to have, but makes trimming so much more difficult! Good for you for taking the plunge yourself. She is a little beauty and she is blessed to have such a thoughtful mom who cares so much about her! Yay YOU!:wub:


You met Miss Bella - she used to be called Rachel  i think she even peed on your floor :innocent: She has her mom's correct but thinner silk coat, which does make it more difficult to trim!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You met Miss Bella - she used to be called Rachel  i think she even peed on your floor :innocent: She has her mom's correct but thinner silk coat, which does make it more difficult to trim!


AH HA!!!!
Now I remember her! Thank you Stacy for the reminder! :HistericalSmiley:
What a lucky owner you are---she was/is precious! :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How pretty she is. You have done a good job.  hard to wrong with that face. She does have a lovely swan neck.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a cutie, she's adorable. And you did good!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just love that 4th pic, soooo cute :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute and I love her sweet face


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks totally adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah.. !
So adorable. I think you did great for your first try. I haven't every tried anything
that in depth - i just begin chopping. I will scan and post the instructions we received from Deb Ray's Seminar at Nationals - I've been meaning to do that.
I hope to be brave enough to give cuts like this (I'm aiming for a jett & tatum) hair cut for both Rugby and Scout.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

She looks stunning! I always wanted that cut for Bambi!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

i think its pretty awesome for a first try!! Cant wait to see what the second one will look like! **hi5** awesome job!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Miss Bella looks way too cute with her new haircut! Great job! :aktion033:

She has such a pretty face and I love her funny topknot! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think she looks precious! Great job!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the sweet replies!! I think she loves it!! As soon as I let her off the table she looked back at her coat and ran free! :HistericalSmiley:Im sure she is never going to let me near her with the scissors again!!! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

casa verde maltese said:


> Ah.. !
> So adorable. I think you did great for your first try. I haven't every tried anything
> that in depth - i just begin chopping. I will scan and post the instructions we received from Deb Ray's Seminar at Nationals - I've been meaning to do that.
> I hope to be brave enough to give cuts like this (I'm aiming for a jett & tatum) hair cut for both Rugby and Scout.


 
That would be awesome Jennifer!! I started out trying to trim her but it started looking weird! So I took out the clippers and off it went!! :w00t: I will admit I was REALLY nervous!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks adorable ! i love her face n her topknot!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah Bella, I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of meeting you. You are a beauty. I love your pictures and your hair cut. Now that we have met I will be watching for you.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness is she ever cute!! She's looking quite pleased with herself too. I think she knows how stinkin' cute she is. :wub: Great job with her haircut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks ladies! 

Crystal- she sure KNOWS how darn cute she is and uses it to her FULL advantage!!! :innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is a cutie pie ^_^ I love the hair cut on her :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

You did a great job. It looks much "cooler"---ready for summer!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I missed her...... she is beautiful!!! Krystal we must catch up!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I think you did a great job for your first cut! She's adorable. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

daisyg said:


> I missed her...... she is beautiful!!! Krystal we must catch up!


We have lots of catching up to do!!  that's actually my new baby, Mia's little sister


----------

